
Email from Elon Musk to Tesla Is a Master Class in Emotional Intelligence - DiabloD3
https://www.inc.com/justin-bariso/elon-musk-sent-an-extraordinary-email-to-employees-and-taught-a-major-lesson-in.html
======
tonyarkles
Reminds me quite a bit of the Alcoa safety story, which has been covered in a
number of books as a fantastic success story and an example of great
leadership. [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-changing-one-habit-
quintu...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-changing-one-habit-quintupled-
alcoas-income-2014-4)

------
emerongi
_Elon Musk holds a hammer_

Headlines: Elon Musk's arms demonstrate musclepower which in the history of
times has never been seen before.

I feel like he wrote a reasonable letter. That's about it.

~~~
BooneJS
First off, Mjölnir is not just a "hammer".

Second, most CEOs of comparably sized companies would use the command chain to
make improvements. Some SVP's goal for the next 6 months would be to reduce
rate by 25% over 6 months and (s)he would be required to report on progress
weekly. The fecal matter, as they say, rolls downhill.

Musk's actions are often perceived larger than they should, but he's certainly
taking injuries at Tesla personally. Good for him.

------
trevyn
> _" [I] would like to meet every injured person as soon as they are well"_

I would get injured just so I could meet Elon. ;)

